# HJs Ghost sorta Howto



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Okay, this will be a work in progress. I don't have a how to, but I'd be happy to post pictures and try to explain things and answer questions. I know this is not the best description, but its a start. Check out the video, it shows the internal crank mechnism using an AC gear motor from an reindeer prop, how I mount the ghost, raise the ghost with a wiper motor and PC power supply, and what the motion looks like with only the internal crank running. Some things to note:

1. I built the internal frame out of 3/8" wooden dowels, scrap 2x4s, and lots of small hook eyes. All the moving joints are dowels joind with hook eyes, and hook eyes are used for the fishing line that attaches the crank arm to the neck and arms.

2. Notice how the lines go slack, that lets the arms and head rest at times so they are not constanly moving.

3. Notice how the head goes back an forth a little, you get that by leaving a little slack in the neck joints. The neck is a kind of 4 bar linkage http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linkage_(mechanical) with one the arms extended, that what the line from the crank arm attaches to. The joints in the linkage are simply small holes drilled through the dowel, with a sheet rock screw and a washer.

4. I use chicken wire to form the shoulders, you can't see it when the black light is on and it's dark. Same technique I used on my Ghost Reader.

For now just ask questions and I will try to answer. I will add more material to this thread based on the questions.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow! That's a pretty cool take on the FCG crank, I love it. 

Oh, where ya been man?! Hope everything's been well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting this! I've watched the video a few times, but I haven't figured out how the framework is rigged so that the ends of the ghost's arms go up. Do you have a sketch you could post or perhaps stills of the framework?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes, I can provide a sketch tonight, along with answers to any other questions that come up today.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

If it is run with an ac gear motor, then what is the battery pack for? I would love to make a version of this for my Big Johnson Axworthy set up.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Aquayne said:


> If it is run with an ac gear motor, then what is the battery pack for? I would love to make a version of this for my Big Johnson Axworthy set up.


The battery pack is for the LED eyes. I have thought about using this setup for an axeworthy, and I think that if you set up the line as a figure 8 you could suspend a lightwieght extension cord to power the motor without the cord getting twisted. You could also use a DC gear motor, but I have no idea about tourqe and battery life.

Edit, thought about it some more and now I see the figure 8 will not work.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Found this video made when I first started it. This is a faster DC gear motor, but you can see how the internal crank mechanism works real well, plus it has the first test running both motors.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I think I got it. The arms are made of 4 dowel pieces all joined together and that (4 dowel)assembly connect at three points the center and the outer 2 dowels. So the crank pulls the joint down to raise the arm and the weight of the longer half of the dowel that extends past the connection point drops the arm back down when the line goes slack. The head is on a four bar linkage mounted perpendicular to the arms. the wiper motor just raises and lowers the whole thing. One other question what are you using to attach the crank arms to the motor they look like an elbow of some type electrical perhaps?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm seeing the light at the end of the tunnel now - thanks!


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

That is brilliant!!! With the slower motor the head and arm motion is perfect!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Johnny, in theory this could be used to power a wing mechanism as well right? Getting wicked ideas for 2010/2011.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Terrormaster said:


> Wow! That's a pretty cool take on the FCG crank, I love it.
> 
> Oh, where ya been man?! Hope everything's been well.


Just got burnt out for a while, it's all good. You should be able to use this idea for all sorts of movement, I can see wings working.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

hpropman said:


> I think I got it. The arms are made of 4 dowel pieces all joined together and that (4 dowel)assembly connect at three points the center and the outer 2 dowels. So the crank pulls the joint down to raise the arm and the weight of the longer half of the dowel that extends past the connection point drops the arm back down when the line goes slack. The head is on a four bar linkage mounted perpendicular to the arms. the wiper motor just raises and lowers the whole thing. One other question what are you using to attach the crank arms to the motor they look like an elbow of some type electrical perhaps?


you can think of each arm as a 3 bar linkage, I only added the small dowel that forms the triangle so the arms wouldn't swing all over the place, just up and down. Yes the line from the crank attaches to the joint at the back and when the line pulls it down this raises the arm.

The crank arm is attached with a 90 degree sprinkler head attachment, I jammed a wood dowel in it, drilled a hole that fit the shaft tight, and added a set screw. I am a real hack when it comes to a lot of this, I just look around the garage until I find something that will work.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looking at that linkage moving makes my head hurt! Excellent.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

For those of you who are interested, here is a video of the leer ghost internals.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We're going to have to remember this thread for next year when we're looking to add something new to the mix in our yard These are really fun pieces.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, I am impressed HJ. It looks like a lot of linkage and movement going on there. I saw your other video, it's awesome. This definately deserves a closer look at in the future. It exhausts me thinking about attempting that sort of thing right now. Kudos!


----------



## creatrope (Oct 27, 2009)

that's a nice mechanism. the one you ended up with is the best, but the other videos clarified it well. i like how you got several discrete motions from one motor. need to try that one next year.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Lunatic said:


> Wow, I am impressed HJ. It looks like a lot of linkage and movement going on there. I saw your other video, it's awesome. This definately deserves a closer look at in the future. It exhausts me thinking about attempting that sort of thing right now. Kudos!


It's not as complicated as it looks. Each 'link' is simply a wooden dowel connected at one end with screw eyes. The motor simply raises and lowers each dowel with a string, much like the FCG idea. If you look at just one arm and see how it works, then the other 4 are simply duplicating that movement. You can have as many or as few movements as you want; the classic FCG had 3, this one has 5.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

HJ! nice work man. Good to see you back and "cranking" out new creations!


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

What a great spin on the FCG! Really nice work and the finished product, super creepy!


----------

